# Pretty Sure Everyone is Against Racism...



## -42- (Jun 23, 2012)

...but words really fail me with regards to this campaign.



















It's one thing to bring attention to the subtle aspects of racism that whites in general may take for granted, but I'm pretty sure that this is just whoring for controversy.


----------



## MFB (Jun 23, 2012)

Agreed.

This is kind of one of those unspoken things that people know about when you realize what racism is and look at it in the bigger picture. I saw a great tumblr post once talking about "white privilege" and how it doesn't mean we're better (and I would hope no white person actually thinks that's what it means we're entitled to) but that it means we'll never have insults that actually hurts us or remind us of the struggles we've had to overcome because they're virtually non-existant.


----------



## highlordmugfug (Jun 23, 2012)

So... all white people should feel bad?

Yeah, that premise worked for feminists (all men are rapists) and for gay rights (all straight people are assholes), why not try it here?

Stupid ad is stupid.


----------



## wlfers (Jun 23, 2012)

Dramatic much?

This is a load of crap. Though I guess, according to this, that I don't have the inherent capacity to understand what they're suggesting. 

On an aside, I like how the first girl's pupils are tiny. She seems to be uncomfortably blasted by a white camera light.


----------



## MFB (Jun 23, 2012)

Calling it "crap" isn't right, as it is true and these things DO apply to us; but calling us out on it like it's our fault for how the past 3XX years of history played out isn't changing things either. 

Also, the last ad poster with the writing on her neck about the "wrong neighborhood" - that can apply to ANY race.


----------



## wlfers (Jun 23, 2012)

I was referring to the ad campaign as a load of crap. Which it is.

And most of the comments which aren't even touching on tangible aspects of "white privilege" 

comments about fair skin, about being normal, being unable to detect racism etc. All crap.


----------



## Michael T (Jun 23, 2012)




----------



## leftyguitarjoe (Jun 23, 2012)

This is stupid. Are they complaining about the lack of racism towards white people?

The past is irrelevant. What our ancestors did has nothing to do with us. We need to work on spreading tolerance and understanding for our current and future generations.


----------



## Blind Theory (Jun 23, 2012)

All I can get out of this is that they want some fucked up form of equality. It is like, if racism won't go away completely then EVERYONE needs to be put on the same level and people need to be exponentially more racist towards white people just...because? I guess. As sad as our history is in some aspects, people need to realize that non-white races will always have a certain stigma about them if thinking like that remains common. This is just dumb.


----------



## Baelzebeard (Jun 23, 2012)

This sort of message only pushes people away from each other. I understand what they are "trying" to say, (compassion towards people of other races) but the delivery really puts me off.

It feels like they are trying to say that if you are white you should feel guilty about it, or that you are incapable of understanding racism from another perspective.

Is this from the mind of someone who may be "projecting" their own guilt on all whites? Who knows, maybe someday we can get along.


----------



## angelophile (Jun 23, 2012)

For a while I was building up cultural stereotypes.
not necessarily a bad thing. I still read books on hinduism, buddhism, taoism etc + have loads of "world music" CDs.

these days I try to think in human universals, but am fascinated by differences, kind of a paradox.

(Maybe I'm trying to make up for not having perfect pitch?)

I'm getting sick of religious B.S. these days (as is my right I suppose)
and am returning to secular humanism. 

I still have an "inner critic" that makes embarrassing superficial judgements of people, I think most people have to some degree.

Obviously what we see in others is often a reflection of ourselves, know yourself and know other people.


----------



## Varcolac (Jun 23, 2012)

White privilege. We should be aware of it. Many people aren't. We don't need to hate ourselves, just need to realise the unfair advantage that your skin colour and centuries of institutional power has granted us.

Possibly not the best delivery of the message, but I can get behind the idea.


----------



## TRENCHLORD (Jun 23, 2012)

I know I don't feel guilty one bit. Try as they may.

Spending your first 23yrs. in a whose who of various 70s model trailers will tend to erase most self guilt of white priviledge.

But for those who grew up rich or middle-class, yes, you should hate yourself ( just being sarcastic) lol.


----------



## Demiurge (Jun 23, 2012)

We already had a thread on this bullshit campaign. Real racism is terrible and we are still a long way from moving past it; creating a type of racism where someone is supposedly racism by being their race is just beyond the pale counter-productive and intellectually dishonest.


----------



## renzoip (Jun 24, 2012)

From my experience as a person who grew up in a country when I was a majority, and now live in one where I am a minority, I can say the following:

It's not hard to see racism when you are white, I'm sure the white people behind this campaign do not posses any special power that allows them to see more than other white people could, or to sympathize with the victims of institutionalized racism. I believe it's hard to acknowledge any form of discrimination against a minorities when you are a majority who does not want to lose his/her social privileges, whatever the context may be. 

As far as the ads go, yes, they are not pretty. I did not enjoy seeing them, but I think that's the whole point of it, to bring to our attention a subject that makes many of us uncomfortable, and makes many of us get all defensive.


----------



## devolutionary (Jun 24, 2012)

OK, so I'm more privileged for being white. Cool. So... what do you want me to do about this completely uncontrollable fact of my existence? Kill myself? OK!


----------



## renzoip (Jun 24, 2012)

Now that I actually looked at the website, the ads make more sense. And I don't see how they are trying to make people white people feel guilty about their skin color. I'm sure they are aware that this so called "white guilt" is stupid in that it does absolutely nothing to address the issue of institutionalized racism. I don't think that is what they are advocating, as so many of these defensive knee jerk reactions assume. I believe the whole point is to address what they believe is a problem. And you can't address a problem if you don't even want to admit that there is one to begin with. 

Now, I still have some criticism for the campaign. For one, while it asks people to become aware and take action, I think it should be a little more specific about what kind of action should be taken. Another thing, while I think the campaign is well intentioned, I think it is still too "white-centered". What I mean by that is that they seem to believe the issue of racism, whether personal prejudice or institutionalized discrimination, is one where only "whites" have a burden, or a responsibility to address. Minorities, in many cases remain deeply divided, self conscious, and apathetic; this is very detrimental as well. IMO campaigns like these should forget the top-down approach they seem to be taking, and be more inclusive, so that all people could join forces and destroy the current social hierarchies.


----------



## ZEBOV (Jun 24, 2012)

This reminds me of a guy I was in jail with. He was black/white mixed and was always trying to act like he's a victim of racism. After he called me a racist, I threw him off a balcony, went downstairs, and beat the shit out of him some more. THAT is how much the racism card pisses me off. I judge people by their own merits. Granted, I call people racist names when they piss me off bad enough, and when I'm that pissed, I want to slug it out.


----------



## liamh (Jun 24, 2012)

MFB said:


> This is kind of one of those unspoken things that people know about when you realize what racism is and look at it in the bigger picture. I saw a great tumblr post once talking about "white privilege" and how it doesn't mean we're better (and I would hope no white person actually thinks that's what it means we're entitled to) but that it means we'll never have insults that actually hurts us or remind us of the struggles we've had to overcome because they're virtually non-existant.



"I'm a white man, you can't even hurt my feelings. What can you call a white man which really digs deep? Cracker? What a drag, bringing me back to the days of owning land and people" - Louis C.k


----------



## Metal_Webb (Jun 24, 2012)

"We're lucky we're white.
Lucky to be the majority"

Yeah, the 2.5 billion that make up China and India alone have something to say about that. 

This whole campaign reeks of a similar smell to the whole "KONY2012" thing. Rich white kids getting all ruffled up about something they have no idea about.


----------



## Nyx Erebos (Jun 24, 2012)

Most of racists people are dumb so you have to use a dumb reasoning to convince them.


----------



## Rev2010 (Jun 24, 2012)

I don't know... the last lawfirm I worked for (I'm a Desktop Support Tech) my manager was hispanic and my supervisor was black. Both had higher held positions and plenty more cash than I. My mother and father divorced when I was two cause he was a nasty alcoholic. She raised my borther and I while on Welfare, which wasn't enough to pay all the bills so she had to do some occasional cleaning side work.

I dropped out of high school when I was 18, but that is because they were teaching me all the shit I already learned in my elementary school. I managed to make an ok life because I am an autodidact - I love to learn a lot on my own and was doing computers since like 6 years old.

I don't feel privileged at all. One of my hispanic co-worker desktop techs went on to become an IT manager and I am happy for him. I never wanted to be confined to a chair all day so I passed on opportunities to advance, one of which that same guy took to further his career. 

Anyhow, I get the message of the ad... and maybe it's because I live in/around New York City that things are seen differently for me. Perhaps here we level out more than other parts of the country and have come further when it comes to racial equality so I don't notice the issue as much. What I will say though is I personally feel the more we bring up racism and keeps it's memory alive and well the longer it will live on. These ads IMO are NOT wise nor helpful to the cause because it focuses on another race and points out things that will just upset others and further create bias. I'm not saying we should all just put the blinders on, but it could've been done better. Why not a picture of a black man with slogans written on his face like, "Why am I not just as good as you?" or somethings like that? Pointing at our skin color and essentially calling us "Entitled" and "Favored" is pretty ridiculous and is a gross stereotype in and of itself.


Rev.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Jun 24, 2012)

athawulf said:


> I was referring to the ad campaign as a load of crap. Which it is.
> 
> And most of the comments which aren't even touching on tangible aspects of "white privilege"
> 
> comments about fair skin, about being normal, being unable to detect racism etc. All crap.



I know what you're saying, their comments themselves hold a bit of racism, it seems.


They did a rather poor job at shopping the writing on the faces.


----------



## loki (Jun 24, 2012)

How is this not ant-white racism?

To me it has nothing to do with actual skin color; it has to do with how you were raised and how you act. There is a "Mainstream American" culture and anyone is free to join. You don't act like a criminal, you get an education and you work hard to succeed at your job. There are plenty of minorities that have followed the formula and are as successful as anyone else.

It has nothing to do with skin color. Even if you are white there are going to be people who are against you if you are tall or short, fat or skinny, strong or weak, rich or poor, smart or stupid. There are always people who will not like you no matter what but if you apply yourself and persevere you will eventually come out ahead.

I think it is hypocritical for some upper-middle class minority professor, who has proven minorities have a chance to succeed, to claim otherwise. Those who do fail have made seriously flawed decisions with how they conduct their lives. If you choose to identify with a dysfunctional sub-culture than you will suffer a hard life. Live like a gangsta, die like a gangsta. Live like a hard working American, die like a hard working American. Those who claim it is about race speak with a forked tongue.


----------



## Treeunit212 (Jun 25, 2012)

Wrong.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jun 25, 2012)

It's true to an extent, but it's still melodramatic, hyperbolic internet shit...


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jun 25, 2012)

loki said:


> Live like a hard working American, die like a hard working American. Those who claim it is about race speak with a forked tongue.



There are certain--usually very specific [academic]--situations in which I feel like I have to do a bit more to "prove myself" vs. what I feel my white counterparts would have to go through (a assertion based on observation), but the chance to do so still exists so I have to agree with ya.


----------



## troyguitar (Jun 25, 2012)

Konfyouzd said:


> There are certain--usually very specific [academic]--situations in which I feel like I have to do a bit more to "prove myself" vs. what I feel my white counterparts would have to go through (a assertion based on observation), but the chance to do so still exists so I have to agree with ya.



I would venture a guess that there are just as many, especially academic-type, situations in which you actually had to do less to prove yourself vs. what us privileged white folks were expected to do. In many cases the standards are quite a bit lower for minorities. It's like girls and guitar: people go nuts over any girl who even attempts to play any sort of 'shred' type stuff.


----------



## Electric Wizard (Jun 25, 2012)

I dislike this trend in attacking the concept of privilege. This seems to be sort of the cause celebre with the Tumblr armchair activist crowd, as there are about a billion pictures and infographics now denouncing white privilege, male privilege, cis privilege.

Regardless of whether or not these things exist, I don't understand the point of many of these campaigns. Mostly they don't offer possible solutions, they just implore people to feel guilty. Honestly it seems counterproductive, I didn't choose to be born a straight white male so pointing the finger at me for any of those things only serves to drive away my support. There is some truth to the idea that some white people are more privileged but I think this comes down to economics and to point to all white people and tell them they're privileged isn't accurate.

I don't like the term "institutionalized racism" either. I understand where it comes from and I agree that the racism of the past has contributed to economic inequality that exists even if the majority isn't racist today. However I think that these issue are deeper and have more to consider than just race. For instance, I agree with some aspects of the "culture of poverty" theory and I don't think that current inequality can be totally blamed on white hegemony.


----------



## Rev2010 (Jun 25, 2012)

Another thing I just thought of.... the compaign is called unfair... how fair is it that minorities get extra points on city worker tests like for police, fire department, mta worker etc? Is that truly fair? Not to mention colleges with diversity plans that take on a number of lowering scoring students simply based on their race? Even the firm I work for has a diversity plan to have no less than a specified number of minority workers. 


Rev.


----------



## renzoip (Jun 25, 2012)

Rev2010 said:


> Another thing I just thought of.... the compaign is called unfair... how fair is it that minorities get extra points on city worker tests like for police, fire department, mta worker etc? Is that truly fair? Not to mention colleges with diversity plans that take on a number of lowering scoring students simply based on their race? Even the firm I work for has a diversity plan to have no less than a specified number of minority workers.
> 
> 
> Rev.




Well, considering that past generations of minorities had to deal with purposely more difficult tests on just about everything, I think it not unfair. Those victims of the past cannot be retributed, but you can certainly do something in order to have a more inclusive society with the new generations of minorities. I see how this can be seen as favoritism, but when put into context, it is not so. Not in the least when weighted against all the past un-favoritism these people's parents and grandparents have dealt with. This idea of merit-based society is contradictory in the presence of institutionalized discrimination and of the current economic system, and I think it can only truly work once certain steps have been taken in order to make society more equitable.

Also, results are important. Statistics can show you how minorities are still highly disadvantaged; how things like poverty, lack of access to good education, good employment, good healthcare access, good housing, and good legal representation affects minorities disproportionately. Does victim-blaming provide better solutions? People who subscribe to this view tend individualize a social and political issue. They presume that a majority of individuals from X and Y minorities just so happened to do the wrong things at the wrong place, all at the same time, and offer that as an explanation for why they are at the losing end of society. 

Trying to downplay inequality and discrimination like this as circumstantial, or coincidental does absolutely nothing to provide real solutions IMO.


----------



## Necris (Jun 26, 2012)

renzoip said:


> Well, considering that past generations of minorities had to deal with purposely more difficult tests on just about everything, I think it not unfair. Those victims of the past cannot be retributed, but you can certainly do something in order to have a more inclusive society with the new generations of minorities. I see how this can be seen as favoritism, but when put into context, it is not so. Not in the least when weighted against all the past un-favoritism these people's parents and grandparents have dealt with. This idea of merit-based society is contradictory in the presence of institutionalized discrimination and of the current economic system, and I think it can only truly work once certain steps have been taken in order to make society more equitable.



What I'm getting from this (and feel free to correct me if I'm wrong) is:
"We can't right the wrongs of the past, where tests for minorities were purposely made to be too difficult but making the tests easier now for minorities makes things more inclusive and eventually that will close the gap."
You're essentially saying that making things unfair in the present isn't unfair if the group that is now being favored has suffered from the same inequality in the past.
That is asinine.

If minorities in the past were given tests that were specifically created to be too hard in order to oppress them that doesn't mean that to turn around and give them tests that are easier is a good solution on any level. You _can _do something to be more inclusive for a new generation of people of an ethnic group without going out of your way to make things easier for them solely due to their ethnicity, giving everyone a standard test regardless of ethnicity does that. 
Continuing to use tests as an example; directly instituting a disparity in difficulty between the tests for whites and those for minorities isn't going to help anything if anything it opens more avenues for discrimination. By virtue of making things easier for one group of people over another you are breeding mistrust which some people would see as justified.

"The black guy and the white guy both passed the test but how do we know the black guy is really qualified for this position? His test was so much easier than the one for the white applicant."


----------



## Electric Wizard (Jun 26, 2012)

Whoever neg rep'd me for mentioning the culture of poverty idea, would you care to back up your viewpoint?

I'm not saying I buy into everything that has been written about it, but it's at least arguable that there is evidence for some of it. I don't think it's elitist to say that people of differing socio-economic status would have slightly different values. In terms of these values creating a self-fulfilling prophecy for the poor, I think that gang culture is a good example. Gangs drag down entire communities, making areas unattractive to new business, making them unattractive for educators that give a damn, etc. Furthermore, I'm not implying that the culture of poverty, should you accept that as existing, is reason to just throw up our hands and refuse help. I'm simply saying that poverty is a complex societal issue and it isn't as simple as saying that it's all the middle class white man's fault as the images in the original post may imply.

Also, I thought that negative rep was something that was given for trolling or not searching, and not just because you happen to have a different opinion. Am I wrong?


----------



## DevinShidaker (Jun 26, 2012)

white privilege definitely exists. My stepdad is a black man, and despite him being an amazing person, he's treated differently by people because of the color of his skin, ESPECIALLY when he's out with my mom, who is white. People have given him dirty looks, rude comments, threats, you name it. He's had old white ladies shove him in the store before, who said they thought he was a "criminal" (he wears dress clothes just about everywhere). I think the ad campaigns are pushing it a bit far for the sake of controversy, but I feel a lot of white people don't see the advantage they have in terms of options. You can take a white homeless man, give him a bath, shave, haircut, and a suit, and people will see a businessman. Do the same thing to a homeless black man, and you would for the most part see the same thing, but you would also have those people with prejudices that can't see past the skin color. The best way to look at it is like this, if you're playing a video game, like Doom or something, being White would be the easiest difficulty, and being another race/sexuality/etc would be a more difficult setting... you still face the same kinds obstacles on the easy setting, just not as many, and they aren't as difficult to overcome.


----------



## tacotiklah (Jun 26, 2012)

Yeah most of my white guilt went away when I came out as bi tranny. Trust me when I say I'm pretty damn hated by people, and while I think black people have it worse, I'm not far behind when it comes to that. Some days I feel like the only thing I HAVE going for me is that I'm white. Even then, I live worse off and am surrounded by more criminals and low-lifes (all who are white) than you'd find in any run down ghetto. The stereotypes and negativity are pretty misleading, and completely inaccurate. Yeah there are gang members that are black, but there are white gang members too. Some of them with more "thug"-like attitude than many black people I've ever met. 

It all comes down to all of us knocking off this whole judge based on appearance, and start judging based on what people actually do. In my mind, everyone starts with a clean slate, and whether they retain my trust depends entirely upon what they do. Granted if you dress and act like you're the most "hard thug" out there, I have no time for you because that shit is just annoying to me. But it doesn't matter what race does it, it still annoys the shit out of me. Being emo does the same thing for me too.

My point is that people of all races have people that are fucked up and do lame, annoying crap. I believe if people stopped judging based on exterior basis alone, and spend more time judging based on what people actually say and do, racism would be less of a problem. Sadly many people won't do this and haven't finished evolving.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jun 26, 2012)

troyguitar said:


> I would venture a guess that there are just as many, especially academic-type, situations in which you actually had to do less to prove yourself vs. what us privileged white folks were expected to do. In many cases the standards are quite a bit lower for minorities. It's like girls and guitar: people go nuts over any girl who even attempts to play any sort of 'shred' type stuff.



Pretty much.


----------



## renzoip (Jun 26, 2012)

Necris said:


> What I'm getting from this (and feel free to correct me if I'm wrong) is:
> "We can't right the wrongs of the past, where tests for minorities were purposely made to be too difficult but making the tests easier now for minorities makes things more inclusive and eventually that will close the gap."
> You're essentially saying that making things unfair in the present isn't unfair if the group that is now being favored has suffered from the same inequality in the past.
> That is asinine.
> ...



Yes, that is more or less along the lines of what I said. And I think you have brought up some excellent points that have made me reconsider my previously statement. Also, I believe it may be in a way insulting for some people to be given easier tests only because of their minority status. As if that alone was a reason to presume these test takers were not well prepared. So I retract my position in that regard. 

Having that said, I still do believe results are important, and that inequality among majorities and minorities is an important issue that needs to be addressed. Perhaps allocating more resources into providing better education, health care access, housing access, and business incentives for low income areas. I think that just saying that the current system gives every individual an equal opportunity isn't nearly enough if the numbers aren't showing great improvement at a social level. The fact that we still have" majorities" and "minorities" should be a good reason not to get ahead of our selves and not to claim victory too soon.


----------



## Jakke (Jun 26, 2012)

I find this racist. 
This campaign mainly applies to your american culture (and not even there entirely), while we who are white live everywhere else on the globe as well. We have radically different cultures, just as black people in the US and black people in Ghana can not possibly be expected to have the same culture, and if someone implied as such they would be crucified as racists (I would not do it for racism, stupidity is an enough qualifying factor). To imply that *all* white people (that is what they do, no-where does it say that it only applies to the US) are taking the food from black children and kicking their grandmothers in the ovaries. 
That is simply not true, and it is racial stereotyping to cast us as universal villains (or that we are ignorant).

I think this ties into the bullshit notion of "whites cannot be subjects of racism", which even goes against every concievable logical direction. 
I recall an instance in britain where a group of female somalis jumped and savagely beat a british woman (whom by all accounts was and is white), while screaming racially spiced attacks against the woman in question. 
Yet the outrage against a blatant hate-crime never came, I would also like to tie that in with the above fallacious notion, it is a demonstration of the "non-white privilege" (which is a bullshit passive-aggressive word anyway). The judge in britain wrote of the battery case with the motivation that the women where muslim immigrants and therefore not used to alcohol, thus they can't be held liable for when they get drunk and fuck a fellow human being up (pardon my french).
The same non-white privilege has displayed itself in the swedish city of Malmö where the jewish community has been subjected to hateful attacks by the muslim community (which is not terribly uncommon unfortunately). The jews has been living here since the 18th century, so when they are subjected to hate-crimes, apparently the protocol is to shift the blame over to them (apparently every single last jew in Malmö must swear off and curse Israel for all times to avoid to be beaten and spat on, if you listen to the chairman of the municipality that is..).

TL;DR
I think we should be careful in campaigns like this because you put the blame on an entire "race" of people, and remove responsibility from the rest (because the are oppressed by the white man they can't be held responsible for what they do). I feel that affirmative action and the likes are patronizing towards minorities as it basically says "here, have this because you were never good enough to get it yourself", I feel the need as always is in better education. We see over and over again that racism is more prevailant among people with lower education and bad living conditions, yet these yahoos dare to blame me for racism.

Racism is a problem in all societies where there is a minority with a different skin colour than the majority. This has been demostrated by the frequent racism against white people in african countries like Uganda and Zimbabwe (in Uganda the racism is also institutionalized to an extent). Saying that white people are in majority everywhere makes me want to slap their geaography teacher upside the head.


I think most of us are against racism, and implying that most white people are not is insulting. They present a false dichotomy where if a person is white you are either:
a) A racist and horrible human being because you don't support their racist campaign, you are the canker-sore in the world's mouth and you were the hunter who killed Bambi's mother.
b) An all-round good and politically correct individual who flagelates him/herself every morning for their bad taste and racist intent to be born white. You are so insecure and afraid of the word racist that if someone flashes it you will support anything, for example this riddiculous campaign.


----------



## maxrossell (Jun 26, 2012)

I think the main problem with the ad campaign is not its content but that it exists in the first place. In fact any ad campaign preaching tolerance to the intolerant is stupid and doomed to fail. People with ingrained prejudice don't suddenly about-face on their beliefs just because they've seem a cleverly-worded billboard. Racists have been taught to fear, resent or hate a specific race or just any race that isn't theirs, and that teaching has taken years. In many cases it's been taught from birth and even a lifetime of re-education couldn't shake it loose.

The best any anti-racism ad campaign could seek to achieve would be to reinforce the concept that racism is unacceptable in public, which is not a bad thing, but it does nothing to tackle the root cause of the issue.

For the record I don't feel offended personally by the text in the campaign. I have no "white guilt" and frankly I'm not really sure there is such a thing.

The cure for racism is an extremely high standard of education available free to every child from the earliest age. But until governments start to believe that that's more worthwhile than lots of really big guns, I guess we'll have to rely on common sense. And stupid ad campaigns.


----------



## Ryan-ZenGtr- (Jun 26, 2012)

Interesting discussion, guys and girls! 

_The add campaign_
100% retarded add.  
Charitable donations as a tax offset and kudos generator has really produced some low efforts, eh?

"White guilt" is an American marketing creation, in my opinion. I've never heard it mentioned in Europe or the UK. As Europeans and the old world have the longest legacy of slavery, it seems strange to me that one of the world's youngest and most ethnically diverse nations, America, should be promoting these ideas.

_Economic migration_
Expanding the discussion into economic reality, the term racism becomes obsolete. It's become too contextual and no longer has a valid role in modern society, as it is weighed down with humanities gory ascent to the progress of today.

We already have fitting words to deal with national and international policies towards ethnicity; social engineering and . . . eugenics. *sigh* 

In the European union any citizen should be able to work, if only for a short time, in any other member state. This has meant economic migration has become easier and has lead to changes in many national economies, skills shortages and over supplies in some cases.

National isolationism is often the talk of the press, in order to maintain a stable economy, and controversy rears it's ugly head each time these topics are highlighted.

Since world war II there has been a policy in England to diversify the population and build racially segregated areas for them to live in, as part of the clearance of older dwellings and debris from the blitz. Ostensibly this was to replace the fallen soldiers and civilians lost in the two world wars and work towards repaying the national debt incurred from war expenses and American loans. Citizens of the British empires colonies were encouraged to live and work in Britain.

_Ancestral dominion_
Interestingly, it would be very hard to find an indigenous Britain at this stage in time. Britain has been invaded by many cultures, many of which were assimilated into the land; Vikings, Romans, Saxons... *big list here* 

So to claim British identity, much like claiming American identity is only a short term point of view. Taking the intellectual high ground can be very difficult in any sub topic of Origin.

_On a personal level_
A little "breaking bread with..." people could put an end to prejudice at last, on a local level at least. Possibly informing misplaced curiosity through a little cultural exchange could be of benefit. It's a shame there's been so many wars and human tragedy that people find it a duty never to forget. 

Racism is also a keyword of political control, commonly used in politics to silence critics of the establishment, so be aware of it's sinister implications as a device used to distance pariahs and heretics from discussion and discourse.


We live in a world of individual freewill. Nations and the actions of governments are human creations, unlike the natural laws which apply to us all.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jun 26, 2012)

maxrossell said:


> People with ingrained prejudice don't suddenly about-face on their beliefs just because they've seem a cleverly-worded billboard.



Exactly... It doesn't even work with cigarettes and you KNOW that shit is killing YOU.


----------



## renzoip (Jun 26, 2012)

Idk guys, I've been looking at the adds yet again, and I still don't really see a direct call for "white" people to feel guilty about being a majority. "If you see Racism, speak up, break the silence", that seems to be their point, not "support the campaign or you are a horrible person" or any accusatory message, like so many of you seem to have immediately interpreted it. Again, I feel that many of you are seeing what you want to see on this adds, and that this immediate defensive/offensive reactions says something about the how taboo these topics still are today.


Just my opinion, and probably my last post on this thread.


----------



## troyguitar (Jun 27, 2012)




----------



## Jakke (Jun 27, 2012)

Well, racism is more or less a human (or monster) trait. 
We have to go back to how humans lived in pre-agricultural societies to see why that is. See, humans lived in small groups that were related to each other, we lived in big families. One thing about race (skin colour) is that it is hereditary, we tend to have the same skin colour as one or both of our parents. So it is not too far-fetched to assume that one group probably looked about the same, as they were related.
If you then saw someone who had another colour than you, you could safely assume he or she were not a part of your group-> he/she was a part of another group. 
If he/she was from another group they could very well be dangerous for your group, they could steal your food or territory, this ingrains a distrust for people who look different. What was then a very practical defence mechanism has now become more or less obsolete in our global society, but sadly some people still act on this primitive impulse.






Horses are also terribly racist BTW.


----------



## kerska (Jun 27, 2012)

You know...when a lot of astronauts go to space and see the planet as a whole with no borders and all the other stuff we have put in place to divide humans from humans, they come back with a sense of everyone is one and we're all part of the same stuff on the same planet.

I spend a lot of time thinking about how small we actually are. I mean in terms of the galaxy and the universe and the things around us...we're fucking tiny. But people still get some kind of kick about stirring this kind of stuff up and just seeing who's buttons they can push and what kind of reaction will happen. I don't understand it and I probably never will. 

I know the world will never be perfect and there is always going to be nonsense, but I just wish maybe we could all take a trip to space and have that same experience the astronauts do and come back with the same feeling of oneness. 

Sorry I was a little of topic, but just wanted to give my


----------



## Ryan-ZenGtr- (Jun 27, 2012)

@Troyguitar ^^

Yeah, like you observed in horses, my cat is a confirmed passionate rascist. She has a grimly determined racism towards ginger cats. 

Who'd have thought it? She seems so innocent in the pictures.


----------



## Jakke (Jun 27, 2012)

Ryan-ZenGtr- said:


> Yeah, like you observed in horses, my cat is a confirmed passionate rascist. She has a grimly determined racism towards ginger cats.



Well, can you blame her? She obviously smells the absence of a soul.


----------



## glassmoon0fo (Jun 29, 2012)

As a biracial male in the south, I think racism is present and absoloutly hilarious, so the only thing I'd have to contribute to this discussion, is that the idea of honest self-examination isn't a bad one, but it definately needs to be brought up with ALL races, with regards to racial issues of the area the campaign is held since racial views and issues vary worldwide. I don't think "white priviledge" is something that all whites enjoy, but I can definately say I've whitnessed it. I can also say that lots of black folks in my area enjoy a sense of entitlement for things "the white man" may or may not have done to the black community, whether they've suffered those indignities or not. I've ALSO whitnessed illegal immigrants and their children/families claim that their undocumented presence here is "heroic" considering what they left, with total disregard to what effects it may or may not have on the community around them.

I personally believe that racism will NEVER fully die, because on a genetic level we are predisposed to protect our family/tribe/whatever, and when we were running around buckass naked in the woods 100,000 years ago, people of different color didn't usually fit the family profile. To quote Dr. Grant from Jurassic Park: "You can't just supress 65 million years of gut instinct." 

BUT, I do believe the best shot we have at erradicating it is to self-examine, instead of trying to change others. This campaign could work if it included a black man with words written on his face like: "I just realized I'm not intitled to 40 acres and a mule after all. But my grandmother calls me an 'uncle tom' now." (Seriously, no one is more racist than a black person who thinks another black person doesn't sympathize with the black community enough )

It's late and I've been packing for a trip tomorrow and drinking, but I hope I don't stir more shit up. Just my, like, opinion, man. One love!


----------



## TRENCHLORD (Jun 29, 2012)

Ryan-ZenGtr- said:


> She seems so innocent in the pictures.


 

Doesn't look very innocent to me. I wouldn't turn my back .


----------



## Ryan-ZenGtr- (Jun 29, 2012)

It's the shovel in the background, isn't it?

It has the look of an *E. Howard Hunt* _collectors edition _* TM* shovel, doesn't it? 
She's looking forward to a *Capo-de-Capo* _limited edition_* TM* for Christmas to complete her collection. 






*Best imagery I could do* 



> *Glassmoon0fo*_ said...
> 
> ...When we were running around buckass naked in the woods 100,000 years ago...
> _








So, now we know... The origin of racism has been unearthed!

^


----------



## Freezing Moon (Jul 1, 2012)

Varcolac said:


> White privilege. We should be aware of it. Many people aren't. We don't need to hate ourselves, just need to realise the unfair advantage that your skin colour and centuries of institutional power has granted us.
> 
> Possibly not the best delivery of the message, but I can get behind the idea.



How do you even know they were talking about "white privilege"? The entire campaigns comes off as smug vitriol towards white people, whereas essays and conversations concerning white privilege tend to be mellow--even if heavily critical towards whites. 

It's not a good idea at all. In fact, this campaign was utterly retarded, because it is counter-productive.


----------



## The Reverend (Jul 1, 2012)

Correct me if I'm wrong, but the overall message, the one constant slogan in all of these ads is to speak up if you see racism. If you have a problem with that, you're a sad person.

White privilege is demonstrable. It's not an opinion, it can be measured by pay scales and employment percentages among equally educated races. I don't think the message is "If you're white, you should feel guilty." but rather that racism is still a thing, but not quite in that traditional American sense. 

The sad fact is, if I were to get my degree right now, statistically I'd make 75 cents on a white man's dollar for doing the same work. I appreciate all the anecdotes, but they don't represent the reality a lot of minorities are living in.


----------



## Ryan-ZenGtr- (Jul 4, 2012)

@The Reverend

I did mention in one of my posts earlier in this thread that the so called "White priviledge" is a phrase you won't hear in Europe. To me it seems like a phrase thought up by a marketing department in the States somewhere. I also did a really quick historic overview which you might like, which covers why the angry sentiment conjured by the phrase is misplaced.

To me it means white people have been ordered to wear comfortable slippers, a smoking jacket and a pipe, in front of an open fire of an evening. 

"White Privilege"





Perhaps the difference here (in England) is that the state provides free dental health care (which you might call garnished from our wages as a form of health insurance/taxation) which takes the remorse out of rearranging the teeth in any brand of asshole's mouth, for any form of abuse or inhumanity. 

(^_A John Wayne joke BTW to tie in with the end of this post_)

England struggled in the past with social engineering especially after World War II, including serious politicans who offered literally "Don't like it here? We'll pay for you to go back" all-inclusive policies, although the public backlash was enough to drive them into obscurity followed by ridicule, humiliation and their very names are taboo which lasts to this day. 
Even their children are mocked in the media from time to time, including Max Mosley, who was involved with Formula 1 motor sport, a story worth looking up for the lulz _Nazi orgy_ ... For which he was paid an undisclosed sum after they settled out of court for a slander case.

If that is of interest some notable political figures were Enoch Powell and Oswald Mosley, who were pursuing fundamental national isolationist doctrine to prevent the infiltration of the Government by the military industrial complex.


There were also problems with the Police, ruining young men's day to induce fear and "servitude" in the '70's, but they moved their ebony truncheons / nightsticks onto the workers strikes after a while. Troubled times politically under Thatcher and Reagan. 

In current global politics extreme political organisations are gaining political bandwidth, as traditional politics is seen to appease international commerce at the expense of host nations.

On the other hand, I was at a local jam last night and there were players and listeners from all over the world, all they had in common was language and music, yet everyone got along great.

Perhaps in business and institutions problems may exist, but my experience is that on an interpersonal level I've not seen any thing to be alarmed about.

George Lucas is bringing out a new film, promoting awareness of the African-American contribution to WWII, certainly not the first film to do so but a topic that hasn't been visited for a few years (Miracle at St. Anna - Spike Lee, Murphy's Law and of course Tuskagee Airmen, to name some good ones). 

Perhaps there's something in the air lately.


----------



## groph (Jul 4, 2012)

Looks like this beaten dead horse has been exhumed once more, so let's take a good crack at it!


I don't see how the ads are calling out white people and judging them as bad for having privilege at all.

Part of the point here is that it's uncomfortable.

But hey, shouldn't minorities pipe down because _I feel so guilty! Isn't that enough for them, I feel terrible!

_First off, yeah I am a sociology student who has had some instructors with very passionate but marginal political views so I've been acquainted with various matters of social justice. I am in no way someone who thinks he's an expert who deserves the last word in a "debate about racism on the Internet" but I've got strong opinions regardless and I'm not apologizing for having them.
As far as the hard left "RACISM IS EVERYWHERE AND IT'S YOUR FAULT FOR BEING A WHITE MAN" and the hard right "STUPID FUCKIN LIBRULS" stances go I'm personally more on the left for sure but it's not individuals' fault. When anyone talks about racism and they start laying blame on individuals they're not getting the right point across. Whenever I read debates on the internet about racism or sexism or whatever-ism there seems to be a pretty well defined herd on one side and a herd on the other. One is saying things to the effect of "While X-ism may still exist to some degree, nowadays it can be explained away by other factors. I have a black doctor!" Then of course you've got the ones who insist "No, X-ism is still out there, check your privilege." And oftentimes there's a third group who is claiming X-ism is a fabricated conspiracy that is being used for the political gain of a particular group to marginalize the "dominant" (another term that is fabricated from nothing) group of people. IE: Feminists are just trying to get themselves elected so they can kick men in the nuts all day through child support payments and by ignoring cases of female-perpetrated domestic/sexual abuse and they don't actually care about women's status at all, or black people are trying to trick the system into being all sympathetic to them because their distant relatives were treated rather badly, ergo all white people owe all black people food stamps and welfare.

Unfortunately political practices and actual legislation manage to fuck up issues of racism, sexism, whatever pretty well. Affirmative Action isn't exactly a *great* way of going about getting people of color (sorry, I should be calling them by the appropriate slur/crude name lest I sound too "politically correct") hired but I suppose it's better than nothing. In theory yeah, the big flaw is that it hires people because of their color, not their qualifications yada yada "reverse racism." The irony here is that some who refuse to acknowledge that racism still exists are often the ones who will cry racism during cases of "reverse discrimination" because it suits their narrative in an admittedly racially charged political environment. Some feminists tried to get a law passed that would give women the power to charge men who abused them some way because of pornography - like if a husband raped his wife, he was inspired to do it through porn because porn corrupts us men so, and she should have the power to punish him accordingly. Pretty fucking stupid, how would you prove such a case, let alone in a male supremacist society to begin with?

I don't care, I like these three posters. They don't beat around the bush, they call out a big problem as it is. It's just tough to convince most white people into believing that they have privilege because it almost always is interpreted as an attack and that the past doesn't matter. That they've been born in a unique moment in history where the playing field really is even. That's as self-righteous as I'm going to sound. Call me out for being a brainwashed liberal, I don't give a fuck.

Great fucking posters. As far as the overall campaign goes, we'll have to wait and see.


----------



## Powermetalbass (Jul 6, 2012)

leftyguitarjoe said:


> The past is irrelevant. What our ancestors did has nothing to do with us.



The past is relevant. if it wasn't relevant you and everyone else here would not be reponding to past events...or for that matter responding to the post prior to your own. The only reason arguments and human progression exist is because of the past.

Don't live in the past, learn from it.

It is trolling for support. It asks for a donation on the front page. For what? To support the belief that people of a certain skin colour are ignorant? I'm pretty sure that ship sailed . If your ignorant in this day, and have no idea you must live under a rock at the bottom of a crater in the dark side of the 3rd moon of Jupiter.


----------



## renzoip (Jul 6, 2012)

Powermetalbass said:


> If your ignorant in this day, and have no idea you must live under a rock at the bottom of a crater in the dark side of the 3rd moon of Jupiter.



Agree, specially with the amount of information out there, on and off the web. In fact, I kinda don't even feel like I'm being accurate when I call a racist "ignorant". This is because 90% of the time, the racist people I've encountered are actually educated people who do know better, but willfully choose to stand for their prejudice. 

Perhaps I should just start calling them douchebags!


----------



## Ryan-ZenGtr- (Jul 9, 2012)

These type of threads are always neg bait. 

The stuff I wrote on the first page was way more interesting, too. 


@groph

Ever see this?






As a sociology student, I'm sure you are aware that monarchy is the ultimate form of racism, as after all, only one royal family can rule. Complete exclusion of all other persons, regardless of race, is implied ... A whole new level!!!  I shall call it, racism X.

As monarchy is the most extreme form to the left of the political spectrum, I humbly ask that you reconsider your position on politics. It is the aspects of the political system which we are taught to take as understood that we should all question more frequently.

Interesting that the ancient Egyptians, who the elite are so enamoured with, depicted their leaders as giving with the left hand and taking with right in heiroglyphs when recording the histories of their pharoah's leadership...



I first saw that left right spectrum image from the John Birch Society, a foundation setup to protect the constitution. Maybe you'd enjoy taking a look? Here is the wiki article which includes criticisms and noteable members, which include John Wayne (remember the joke I managed to fit in earlier, excellent consistency  ).

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/John_Birch_Society

Article (which includes the posted picture and some videos, who knows, might be good?  might be rubbish also, I haven't looked)
The True Political Spectrum | Brian's Blog




> *From the Wiki article on the John Birch Society*...
> _
> "They (the John Birch Society) argue the U.S. Constitution has been devalued to (_sic_) favor of political and economic globalization, and that such alleged trend is not accidental. It cites the existence of the Security and Prosperity Partnership as evidence of a push towards a North American Union.[14] Stuart A. Wright has said that their political racism however was no different from both Republicans and Democratic politicians of the time.
> _



Until I get more information I'm assuming the phrase "political racism" to define prejudice directed against differing strains of political thought.

Copy and past that last part of the quote ( Stuart A. Wright has said that their political racism ) and watch google go mad with results. 

Here are some good ones;

The influence of animal breeding on political racism
http://www.tandfonline.com/doi/abs/10.1016/0191-6599(92)90083-O

And

racism, collectivism and social psychology.pdf ( reading this now, reccomend )
http://www.libertarian.co.uk/lapubs/psycn/psycn012.pdf

@whoever called me smug, in the privacy of repland, I call you petty... in public! 



BTW this whole discussion has been motivated solely by the posters, so let's make it interesting to make up for the banal images. Won't be able to discuss this stuff on twitter though.

BBC World News - Twitter censorship
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-us-canada-16753729

If the campaign was truly in service of the future of humanity it would've cited the effects of class, rather than race, as after all a multi millionaire from any race would likely be accepted anywhere in the world whereas a pauper may not even be able to travel. Wealth is "privilege", not race, while race is such a sweeping generalisation it's inaccuracy is guaranteed.

Researching for this topic showed a lot of contrast between US and UK experience, which I usually find interesting but it was pretty grim on this topic, to be honest.

Here's the person most often described as "racist" by the British media, to draw comparisons from:

Nick Griffin on question time part 1 of 7


Question Time is a long running (since 1988) weekly programme, broadcast around 9:30 pm where politicians are wheeled out and grilled by a hostile public audience. Mostly they just spout from the party hand book, but occasionally it's interesting. Usually a case of "same old, same old" but isn't public politics like that everywhere?

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Question_Time_(TV_series)


----------



## TankJon666 (Jul 13, 2012)

So this advert is suggesting that all white people are inherently racist?

What a load of crap. Sick of it. It's no more my fault I'm born white than it is for a black person to be born black.

Just because I'm white does not mean I have to feel quilty on behalf of white people who are racist. Its like the whole thing about current white generations being told to apologise for years of black slavery. I didn't have slaves, never have and never will so why the hell should I apologise for something my ancestors did 100 years ago?

It'd be like asking the Germans to apologise again in another 50 years time for what Hitler did ...learn from the past but don't dwell on it and keep dragging it up all the time.

Oh yeah. I know a couple of black guys that both earn more than me. Racists! I demand a payrise!


----------



## flint757 (Jul 13, 2012)

renzoip said:


> Well, considering that past generations of minorities had to deal with purposely more difficult tests on just about everything, I think it not unfair. Those victims of the past cannot be retributed, but you can certainly do something in order to have a more inclusive society with the new generations of minorities. I see how this can be seen as favoritism, but when put into context, it is not so. Not in the least when weighted against all the past un-favoritism these people's parents and grandparents have dealt with. This idea of merit-based society is contradictory in the presence of institutionalized discrimination and of the current economic system, and I think it can only truly work once certain steps have been taken in order to make society more equitable.
> 
> Also, results are important. Statistics can show you how minorities are still highly disadvantaged; how things like poverty, lack of access to good education, good employment, good healthcare access, good housing, and good legal representation affects minorities disproportionately. Does victim-blaming provide better solutions? People who subscribe to this view tend individualize a social and political issue. They presume that a majority of individuals from X and Y minorities just so happened to do the wrong things at the wrong place, all at the same time, and offer that as an explanation for why they are at the losing end of society.
> 
> Trying to downplay inequality and discrimination like this as circumstantial, or coincidental does absolutely nothing to provide real solutions IMO.





renzoip said:


> Yes, that is more or less along the lines of what I said. And I think you have brought up some excellent points that have made me reconsider my previously statement. Also, I believe it may be in a way insulting for some people to be given easier tests only because of their minority status. As if that alone was a reason to presume these test takers were not well prepared. So I retract my position in that regard.
> 
> Having that said, I still do believe results are important, and that inequality among majorities and minorities is an important issue that needs to be addressed. Perhaps allocating more resources into providing better education, health care access, housing access, and business incentives for low income areas. I think that just saying that the current system gives every individual an equal opportunity isn't nearly enough if the numbers aren't showing great improvement at a social level. The fact that we still have" majorities" and "minorities" should be a good reason not to get ahead of our selves and not to claim victory too soon.





The Reverend said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong, but the overall message, the one constant slogan in all of these ads is to speak up if you see racism. If you have a problem with that, you're a sad person.
> 
> White privilege is demonstrable. It's not an opinion, it can be measured by pay scales and employment percentages among equally educated races. I don't think the message is "If you're white, you should feel guilty." but rather that racism is still a thing, but not quite in that traditional American sense.
> 
> The sad fact is, if I were to get my degree right now, statistically I'd make 75 cents on a white man's dollar for doing the same work. I appreciate all the anecdotes, but they don't represent the reality a lot of minorities are living in.



But education is not equal and this IS the problem. Most urban public schools are terrible no matter how the demographic is laid out, same with rural school. Honestly, (and through personal observation) suburban schools are able to offer superior education because it has a family centric culture and overall heavier traffic. Because of this, teachers want to teach in suburbia. (also because it is probably closer to their homes) It is a little self fulfilling since especially in places like Houston most minorities live in the cities and thus are given a mediocre education by comparison. (the government gives scholarships to get people to teach in urban schools so that should tell you that selectivity is not an option) I can tell you in suburbia everyone is given a fair and equal education and I hardly ever see racism. In fact the most popular kids in my school were in fact of a minority group.

I find that hard to believe Austin isn't really all that racist (relatively of course). But you living there I'm sure you have a better idea, but I am curious, did a statistic say you would earn less or have you actually experience that because I would say that makes a difference.


----------



## The Reverend (Jul 13, 2012)

flint757 said:


> I find that hard to believe Austin isn't really all that racist (relatively of course). But you living there I'm sure you have a better idea, but I am curious, did a statistic say you would earn less or have you actually experience that because I would say that makes a difference.



Wikipedia can say it better than I can. 



Wikipedia said:


> When human capital, skills, and other factors contributing to the racial wage gap are taken into account, many researchers find that there is still a portion of the racial wage gap that is unexplained. Many attribute this to another factor: race. Differences in wages due solely to race is racial discrimination. Through the use of statistical controls, sociologists and economists ask whether a given person with the same background characteristics, such as level of education, region of residence, gender, marital characteristics, has the same earnings as a statistically equivalent person from a different racial/ethnic group.[4] Differences that emerge are taken as evidence of racial discrimination. Research has found wage and employment discrimination against blacks, Native Americans, Hispanics, and Asians; however, discrimination has been found to a much larger contributing factor for black wages than wages of other races.[4]
> A study conducted by Grodsky & Pager (2001) found that individual attributes, such as human capital and region, account for just more than half of the black-white wage gap, and an additional 20 percent is due to different occupational distributions between blacks and whites.[11] The remaining portion of the wage gap not accounted for by individual and occupational distribution factors is thought to be due, at least in part, to discrimination.[11]
> Discrimination based on race has been found in other research as well. Seventy-four percent of employers in one study were found to be racially biased toward blacks, and blacks have been found to make lower wages than whites working in the same industry.[2] White Latinos earn higher wages than nonwhite Latinos, regardless of whether they are native or immigrant, suggesting possible discrimination based on skin color.[2] Additionally, many employers admit openly admit to discriminating against blacks and workers in the inner city, as one study by Kirschenman and Neckerman (1991) found.[2] Hiring audits have also found discrimination in the labor market. Blacks and whites who have the same credentials receive jobs at a rate of 3:1



To answer your question more personally, however, I can tell you that I've never made more than $8.00 an hour, and have been passed over for promotions to management several times. I won't say that's due to racism; so many petty factors are at play working at small businesses and franchises that coming up with any single cause that wasn't directly observable is pure speculation. 

The more disturbing anecdotes I have to tell are the ones where I've been complimented by my employers, coworkers, and even teachers in both high school and college, on talking "white." It's said in such a way as to imply talking with a black accent is indicative of being a less intelligent person. By talking white, I'm "overcoming" my "racial disadvantage." Any attempt at pointing out the inherent racism in that statement has met with failure.


----------



## tuneinrecords (Jul 13, 2012)

Pitting people against one another is one of the oldest tricks in the play book. Blacks against whites, gentiles against jews, nation against nation, city against city, my god is better than yours, you're weird, strange, different etc.... too many examples to list. 

You can sum it up with this - Divide and conquer. 

Oldest trick in the book.


----------



## JPhoenix19 (Jul 13, 2012)

Not sure if this has been posted here before, but this seems like an appropriate place to leave it. Straight White Male is the Lowest Difficulty Setting I found the article to be the least off-putting way of describing 'privilege'.

The concept of 'privilege' (race, gender, orientation, religion, ect) was a hard pill for me to swallow because I had a hard time not feeling invalidated when I was called 'privileged'. I like how the US military does it- zero tolerance for unlawful discrimination (race, color, national origin, religious preference, gender, sexual orientation). See, the military quickly figured out that discrimination inhibits its members' ability to accomplish missions. Unfortunately things like this often have to be strictly enforced from the top down for some people to play nice.


----------



## flint757 (Jul 14, 2012)

The Reverend said:


> Wikipedia can say it better than I can.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ahhh I see.

Yeah that is fucked up, more so about calling it "talking white" and implying something completely mundane as extraordinary.Now to clarify though I do think that when people talk ghetto whether there white, Chinese, Hispanic, black, Indian or whatever that I think there dumb, but that is because it gets on my last fucking nerve. Probably just as much as slow ass southern drawls do though (makes me want to shoot myself ). At the same time though I don't see someone and think they are supposed to talk a certain way that's just beyond retarded. 

In terms of the privilege thing though I do see that reference a lot though that if you act politely, talk eloquently or dress IMO normal these are labeled as white behaviors. Which towards minorities in a professional sense like the example you gave is almost an insult, but then you have it the other way too where people who do the opposite see the other person as trying to "act white". That just seems odd to me in the first place.


----------



## Jakke (Jul 14, 2012)

tuneinrecords said:


> Pitting people against one another is one of the oldest tricks in the play book. Blacks against whites, gentiles against jews, nation against nation, city against city, my god is better than yours, you're weird, strange, different etc.... too many examples to list.
> 
> You can sum it up with this - Divide and conquer.
> 
> Oldest trick in the book.



Oh yeah, because nothing ever just happens, everything is naturally a plot from *Them*...

In a conspiracy there is never any place for coincidence or natural occurances, which is ultimately why the theories of said conspiracies (when I say theory, I of course mean hypothesis, a theory is supported by objective evidence) fails.

Racism has been present a long time before Bilderburgs and banks, I'm pretty sure that racism is not a plot against us (unless I am of course hired by *Them*... That's always a possibility)..


----------



## The Reverend (Jul 14, 2012)

flint757 said:


> Ahhh I see.
> 
> Yeah that is fucked up, more so about calling it "talking white" and implying something completely mundane as extraordinary.Now to clarify though I do think that when people talk ghetto whether there white, Chinese, Hispanic, black, Indian or whatever that I think there dumb, but that is because it gets on my last fucking nerve. Probably just as much as slow ass southern drawls do though (makes me want to shoot myself ). At the same time though I don't see someone and think they are supposed to talk a certain way that's just beyond retarded.
> 
> In terms of the privilege thing though I do see that reference a lot though that if you act politely, talk eloquently or dress IMO normal these are labeled as white behaviors. Which towards minorities in a professional sense like the example you gave is almost an insult, but then you have it the other way too where people who do the opposite see the other person as trying to "act white". That just seems odd to me in the first place.



I've heard similar things from black people about the way I talk. There's definitely a brooding, resentful sort of racism brewing in the black community, and by doing, as you said, completely mundane things like going to college, or talking clearly, I've had other black people tell me I was trying to act white! It's sad, to say the least. 

Concerning the topic of this thread at large, I think my closing statements would be that racism still exists in this country, albeit mostly unconsciously. I've definitely had blatant hatred directed at me, but those times are blessedly rare. It's the kind that's indirect, emotionless, and unintentional that white privilege refers to. It's common knowledge that we're all racist to some extent; it's a by-product of our "human programming", an evolutionary left-over that has lost any practical use. Being aware of it, though, can help bring true racial equality about.


----------



## tuneinrecords (Jul 14, 2012)

Jakke said:


> Oh yeah, because nothing ever just happens, everything is naturally a plot from *Them*...
> 
> In a conspiracy there is never any place for coincidence or natural occurances, which is ultimately why the theories of said conspiracies (when I say theory, I of course mean hypothesis, a theory is supported by objective evidence) fails.
> 
> Racism has been present a long time before Bilderburgs and banks, I'm pretty sure that racism is not a plot against us (unless I am of course hired by *Them*... That's always a possibility)..



I didn't say anything about Bilderbergs or banks but since you brought it up, I don't disagree that racism predates "Them." They however I'm sure don't mind playing up stereotypes and division while reinforcing the walls between the masses, building on racist sensibilities, fear, misinformation etc...


----------



## flint757 (Jul 14, 2012)

Who are them/they  That so not specific...

Racism is not a conspiracy. It can be a tool used by some, but a conspiracy implies that their is a far bigger plan in place. What would be this grand plan exactly anyhow?


----------



## Jakke (Jul 15, 2012)

tuneinrecords said:


> I didn't say anything about Bilderbergs or banks but since you brought it up, I don't disagree that racism predates "Them." They however I'm sure don't mind playing up stereotypes and division while reinforcing the walls between the masses, building on racist sensibilities, fear, misinformation etc...



I brought up the Bilderburgs and the banks because those are common in paranoid NWO-conspiracies and the likes. 
I can buy into your perspective that racism is used against segments of a population, it's pretty much common knowledge. However, if you are to assert that an evil kabal including the Bilderburgs (and probably Big Pharma) runs the show and uses the favourite human past-time of racism to do it.... I would have to ask for some evidence.

Hitchens' razor: "What is asserted without evidence can be dismissed without evidence".

Little known he was not only the ire of the religious, he was not very popular in the conspiracy-camp either.



flint757 said:


> Who are them/they  That so not specific...



It's usually people pretty high up on the societal ladder, that is because the theorist knows that the higher you go, the less likely they are to deny things thrown at them. For example, the british queen has never denied being a shape shifting space-reptile, which David Icke suggests (more like claims, actually). P&T Bullshit! sent a letter to George Bush and Dick Cheney offering them to deny it too, which they didn't.

Organisations like the Bilderburgs and the Masons are part of "them" IMO because people don't like to be left out of secrets. Thus the rationale for being left out becomes: these people have a secret-> I am not a part of it->why is this secret from me?->they must be doing bad things, otherwise they would not keep it a secret.

In the conspiracy mindset there are no secrets just for the heck of it, everything is secret as part of something.


----------



## flint757 (Jul 15, 2012)

I was being semi-sarcastic, but very good explanation nonetheless.


----------



## Jakke (Jul 15, 2012)

Well, cheers for that


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Jul 15, 2012)

I can guarantee that ad was made by white people  Bunch of patronising dildos.


----------



## Semichastny (Jul 17, 2012)

The whole white privilege thing is true but not in and off itself, it comes down to money and control of power not skin color. If black people start taking over the police forces, the universities, and the government in a local area how long would it be before a system of black privilege came to be?


----------



## Baby Huey (Jul 18, 2012)

I'm not prejudice, I hate everyone equally.


----------



## highlordmugfug (Jul 18, 2012)

You're obviously not prejudice [_sic_], because you're Baby Huey.


----------



## mr_rainmaker (Jul 18, 2012)




----------

